# Victorian Bulldogs



## switchblade06 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi we have just had a litter of pups and will be ready in 7 more weeks, i hope this is the right place to put them, we have a website so you can check out the information on the victorian bulldogs, they have come from really good lines, infact the grandfather to these pubs is in the Museum because of the look and the size. they are very loyal and children friendly and quite funny.

here is the link if u would like to see the victorian bulldog. pictures of the pups will be added in about a week.

www.mollettbulldogs.co.uk

thanks

SB


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Tried to have a look at your site, it won't load 

I have Mollett bred Bulldogs  Relatives of Boatswain


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Tried to have a look at your site, it won't load
> 
> I have Mollett bred Bulldogs  Relatives of Boatswain


it loaded for me


----------



## switchblade06 (Jul 5, 2008)

hi , i am uploading some stuff to the website at the moment so it could take a while before its back up, what do you think of the breed?

i love them, think their great, can u upload a pic of yours?

cheers m8 take care


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Had them for seven years, think they are great


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

what do you mean the grandfather is in a museum?? is he stuffed??


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I still can't get the site to load 

So, unfortunately, can't see your site, or dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Well, I still can't get the site to load
> 
> So, unfortunately, can't see your site, or dogs


i can see it to??? wonda why u cant??

try again here...worth a shot lol http://www.mollettbulldogs.co.uk/

they are really gorgeous dog ...was gonna get one a number of years ago from london but got anotha ebt...wished i got one now


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Ahhhh thanks Loe I can now see it


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lovely Dogs on that site


----------



## switchblade06 (Jul 5, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> what do you mean the grandfather is in a museum?? is he stuffed??


Yes he is stuffed, Ken mollett was the originator of the Victorian Bulldog and the dog is now in the museum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

cool thats interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

switchblade06 said:


> Yes he is stuffed, Ken mollett was the originator of the Victorian Bulldog and the dog is now in the museum.


He wasn't the first though!  (Ken Mollett, that is)


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oooow lovely dogs... and great site


----------



## switchblade06 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nicci said:


> He wasn't the first though!  (Ken Mollett, that is)


everywhere on the internet you would find something like this written about Ken Mollett:

It is globally accepted & fact that the late Mr Ken Mollett was the creator of what he named The Victorian Bulldog. Credit for this great creation must go to the Mollett family.

He also has a book out with all information on there, it is also on our website and other information, and we are following now the breeding of my Uncle Ken and using the same bloodlines.

Many people say different but some agree.

still would like to see one of your pics of your dog if thats ok, can u upload one to us?

thanks again

Sb


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Mr Ken Mollett himself actually credits a man called Clifford Derwent as the "First" in his book "The Story Of The Real Bulldog" - I'd much rather believe the words written by the man himself


----------



## switchblade06 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to update everyone, there are now ten pics of our pups on the website, if anyone are interested please call us with the details on the contact page of thewebsite: http://www.mollettbulldogs.co.uk


----------

